# Hysteroscopy vs Lap & Dye



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Can you tell me if a Hysteroscopy can find problems that a Lap & Dye might not have picked up please?

I had a Lap & Dye last year and am wondering if a Hysteroscopy would be of any use before doing IVF?

Thank you x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

My fertility doc told me that a lap and dye is the gold standard test for looking at tubes and the womb ect...

xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi I agree with Mrs peach. I had a hsg and found my remaing tube was partially blocked and that was it, a while later I bugged my doctor for a lap and dye because I just felt something was wrong and during surgery found I had bad hydro and tons of scar tissue. Of your in doubt maybe ask your surgeon for another lap x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was also wondering this recently. It seems a clinic in Athens tends to do this before IVF, and looks into your womb for scaring ect. 

Am not sure if this shows on a Lap & Dye?


----------

